# Fat Freeze / Sculpting



## training (Jul 18, 2015)

Has anyone done this? Does it work?

I cant seem to get rid of the flanks regardless of diet / roids / exercise etc so seriously considering this.

Thanks.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

what is it & how is it sposed to work ?


----------



## training (Jul 18, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> what is it & how is it sposed to work ?


http://www.cavendishclinic.co.uk/body-coolsculpting.html?gclid=CJ68xazErMkCFaYSwwod8B8P2w

They have before/after pics too.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

never seen that before, got no idea if it would work like it suggests or be everything it promises.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I rather expend my money on whores


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> I cant seem to get rid of the flanks regardless of diet / roids / exercise etc so seriously considering this.


I would strongly suggest you haven't dieted correctly and/or for long enough...

(I know nothing about the freezing treatment. I bet it's not cheap though.)


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> I would strongly suggest you haven't dieted correctly and/or for long enough...
> 
> (I no nothing about the freezing treatment. I bet it's not cheap though.)


^^This. Your story sounds very similar to the battle cry of fat people: "I tried everything but I just couldn't lose weight".


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Have you tried eating less?

Just had a quick Google, £1000s for results you could get in a matter of weeks with some willpower and the only hits are from people trying to sell the procedure.

From your link-









If you can't get results like that "regardless of diet/roids/exorcise" you're doing something wrong.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> I rather expend my money on whores


Burn some fvxking calories then.....problem solved lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Burn some fvxking calories then.....problem solved lol


Probably he needs a hand with that too..

O well I'm the man haha


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

@‌Frandeman

http://thelaserclinicgroup.com/our-clinic.php?subcat_id=92

That's where I went. Worked fine, but needed 6 sessions.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

AncientOldBloke said:


> @‌Frandeman
> 
> http://thelaserclinicgroup.com/our-clinic.php?subcat_id=92
> 
> That's where I went. Worked fine, but needed 6 sessions.


London whores are expensive mate


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Brook877 said:


> View attachment 117813


yeah tell the guy to stop eating mars choco bars everday lols i loose more weight than this taking a dump???? £1000 dump in this case.


----------



## training (Jul 18, 2015)

The problem I have is if I diet down, because I lack the muscle, I just end up looking skinny fat again and my mid section doesn't improve much.

If I bulk up I look better, but my mid section ruins the overall look.

As my form/strength improves my core is getting better but the sides are still flared and I'm not sure what to do.

Realistically it will take another year or so to get enough muscle so when I cut I actually look decent but I need a temporary solution too so I don't end up hating my own body as I'm genuinely sick of the way I look and know I'm doing all I can to make improvements.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

When most men diet they lose fat from their abdomen last, so if you continued to diet beyond where you have in the past you would likely find your arms for example don't look any smaller, but your midsection would improve in the way you want.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

My wife had it before we got married.

it does work quite well TBH


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

training said:


> The problem I have is if I diet down, because I lack the muscle, I just end up looking skinny fat again and my mid section doesn't improve much.
> 
> If I bulk up I look better, but my mid section ruins the overall look.
> 
> ...


So in other words you are saying that you don't really want to lose fat because the fat makes your arms look bigger?

We might be able to help you better if you post up a picture. I don't think liposuction or whatever is a healthy solution.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

training said:


> The problem I have is if I diet down, because I lack the muscle, I just end up looking skinny fat again and my mid section doesn't improve much.
> 
> If I bulk up I look better, but my mid section ruins the overall look.
> 
> ...


So....

When your opening post said you can't lose it regardless of drugs, exorcise or diet, you've actually never dieted long/hard enough, sorry mate but that's just how it is, your body will lose fat from where it sees fit, sadly the abdomen is normally one of the last to lean out, you've got to go past your comfort point if you want to get lean..

Make your choices..


----------



## training (Jul 18, 2015)

Brook877 said:


> So....
> 
> When your opening post said you can't lose it regardless of drugs, exorcise or diet, you've actually never dieted long/hard enough, sorry mate but that's just how it is, your body will lose fat from where it sees fit, sadly the abdomen is normally one of the last to lean out, you've got to go past your comfort point if you want to get lean..
> 
> Make your choices..


That's not what I said. If I diet etc then I do lean up everywhere but the side bits just don't go (they do reduce but there is still a bit sticking out which is annoying). Therefore I considered the above treatment just to help those bits. I'm not planning on having the treatment and then eating McDonalds daily.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

training said:


> That's not what I said. If I diet etc then I do lean up everywhere but the side bits just don't go (they do reduce but there is still a bit sticking out which is annoying). Therefore I considered the above treatment just to help those bits. I'm not planning on having the treatment and then eating McDonalds daily.


What I said stands.

You haven't dieted long enough or hard enough. They will go, but you need a bit more willpower.


----------



## zerotoone (Dec 2, 2015)

Cryo-lipo works well and causes a significant localised reduction of subcutaneous fat. There is a risk of nerve damage that can result in sharp pains for a few months after treatment. The methods that use infra-red or Ultrasound don't work too well and require multiple sessions. My GF had multiple IR sessions at Cavendish and I didn't notice any difference.


----------



## zerotoone (Dec 2, 2015)

Abdominal fat is tough to lose (in men) because it is where you preferentially store it. This is due to the alpha-2 receptors on those cells that cause the body to use these fat stores for energy last. There are drugs that increase the rate of fat loss from the alpha-2 receptor fat cells. Clenbuterol and Anavar are both supposed to do this. I have not seen any scientific papers on it though. Just heard it reported anecdotally.


----------

